# Slobs in Elbert County



## Snakeman (Nov 9, 2004)

I was all fired up to tell you about a new piece of property that I am hunting, about how I sat there yesterday evening and watched 5 raccoons around my stand, wondering if I was in the wrong place, or maybe I was hunting the wrong game, and how I watched a nice buck from the same stand this morning, but couldn't get him to come into bow range.  But that all changed this afternoon, when I returned for another evening hunt.

It seems that some Slob(s) were fortunate enough to kill a buck this morning, and decided to discard the carcass on the private property that I am hunting, right where I had my Jeep parked this morning.  They backed their truck off the dirt road just far enough to drag the remains out onto the property.  It is clearly visible from the road.  Man am I hot!  I'll move the remains tomorrow morning after I hunt, and then put a "gap" up across the access, so they'll have to work a little harder to dump their waste next time.

I hope they didn't kill the buck I was watching this morning, and I hope I catch them the next time they dump on private property.

The Snakeman


----------



## georgiaboy (Nov 9, 2004)

Good luck catching them.  I used to see alot of dumped animals when I hunted Elbert.  My slobs seemed to think dumping into a creek off a bridge was the right thing to do.


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Nov 9, 2004)

*Stake Out...*

Sounds like a prime location for your Lakota Cam...


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Nov 10, 2004)

*Snakeman*

I hunt in Elbert county, almost within the city limits of Elberton and it amazes me that so much trash and litter is dumped on the main dirt road my club is on and apparently NO ONE cares that it is happening.  I have 3 roads that enter my property and before we put gates up 3 years ago, all 3 of the roads were used for dump sites.  It is now gated, but to this day it makes me sick to walk down my roads to my stands and have to walk past trash, litter, washers, dryers, couches, beds, mattresses,etc....  

What is more amazing is the trash on the county maintained dirt road has been there for years and years and every weekend I go up there to hunt, more and more is dumped and it has never been cleaned up.  I have put up no dumping signs and the adjacent club across the road from me has and to no avail.   I guess people just don't care.  We have never had deer carcasses dumped, only common trash.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Nov 14, 2004)

*Well, to top it off*

Hunted Elbert co. club yesterday and got down there before sunrise, got out of my truck at my gate to the road I was hunting on, putting on my hunting gear and noticed a bad smell.  Turns out someone had dumped 2 small deer, one doe, one buttonhead, right at my gate.  They had backed off the main road and dumped them at my gate in our club road.  Been dead about 2 day and they only cut out the tenderloin and left the rest.  We hunted off this road on Sunday evening, so it was done sometime during the week.  SLOBS!!!!!

As far as hunting yesterday, the windy morning didnt help.  I saw 2 does being pushed by 3 yard dogs.  Dogs had collars and are the neighbors up the road, small dogs out having a little fun.  One other member saw a small spike buck out by himself in the hardwoods.  Deer sign was least I've seen this year.  Maybe it is over up there, not sure because we never saw any chasing at all.


----------



## tugalloo (Nov 14, 2004)

*Slobs*

I have hunted on Beaverdam Creek since 1977 it was bad then and remains so today! I guess the locals just don't care? We have tried over the years to work with the sheriffs dept and the dnr seems like when you catch somebody 2 more take there place. Take a ride through the dirt road by the gunclub and see for yourself it's disgusting to see all that crap. Anybody done any good down there this year?


----------



## koda (Nov 14, 2004)

*slobs*

up in the sticks of rabun cty the us marshall has taken this matter on. he has a camera set up at these dumps .told me he is doing well. maybe you could talk to your marshal . good luck. koda


----------



## Snakeman (Nov 14, 2004)

When I told the landowner about the dumping, she wasn't surprised at all.  She said that it was unusual for the remains to be dumped in the edge of the field.  Most of the time, she said they just dump them in the ditch.

The Snakeman


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Nov 14, 2004)

That's been a problem there, I know for at least 14 years.
When there use to be 2 Wardens in Elbert, one told me that the dirt road I was hunting on down from the shooting club and the dirt road of 72 past Rose Hill at the Nursing home was two of the most spot lighted and deer dumping roads in the county. They need 2 Gene Anderson type wardens in Elbert.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Nov 15, 2004)

Last week, I had two carcasses dumped in MY YARD!  Talking about hot!


----------



## Droptine8911 (Nov 18, 2004)

I hunted on the dirt road next to gun club in 98, we had this same problem every weekend we went down.we had a large powerline that ran across the club that was a favorite place to dump deer for the SLOBS!!!!!

Droptine


----------



## Ga-Spur (Nov 19, 2004)

Folks have you complained to the authorities.  The Animal Control number as well as the county marshall's office is 283-3700 for Ms Spanky Reid, the sheriff's number is 283-2420 for Barry Haston, the game warden's home  number is 283-0549 for Julian Wilkins . You can call the 911 dispatch numer and tell them the situation and they will contact the correct person for you. What are the road names .


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Nov 19, 2004)

*Ga Spur*

Thanks for the information, We have had this problem for years now.  I have spoken to Game Warden about 4 years ago regarding it when I met him up there one morning.  He said he would watch for it, but it is hard to catch someone dumping the deer.  I believe the dirt road is called Limo road that we hunt off of.


----------



## gabowman (Nov 20, 2004)

Woody's Janitor,

I was up by Concord church last week at a friends house when a game warden rode by. My friend yelled at him as he went by and he turned around and came back. Now I live in Elbert county and have for the past 48 years and hadnt ever seen this young guy before. Turns out he has been the 2nd game warden in my county for 5 yrs. now.  :  :  Makes you wonder where these guys keep themselves during hunting season, huh. I ran into the toher warden about 4 yrs ago and we talked for a short time. I was walking across a field after deer hunting the afternoon and he didnt even ask for my license nor check my gun.

GB


----------

